# Noob in need of help with Batterylife decision



## fac7orx (May 24, 2012)

Hi there,

I have a galaxy s3 on verizon and the battery life has been rather lackluster especially compared to my nexus 7 tablet. So, I have tried a few things such as turning off autobrightness and lower it a bit, putting the phone in power savings mode, attempting to uninstall some samsung software, and running a task killing program along with juice defender. With all of that, it still doesn't seem to last that long.

So, I have two options. One is to get a larger battery from amazon, I guess a 4200mah from hyperion. The second is to try a custom android install.

I want to try option 2 with the custom android install, but I have a few questions with the custom version of the os. Does a custom version help with battery life quite a bit? What os distro should I get (AOKP, Carbon,etc)? Will installing a custom OS void my warrenty with verizon or samsung? How do I back up my contacts?

Any answers to the questions above would be appreciated as it would save me a bit of money and keep me from having a thicker phone. Thanks .


----------



## jayRokk (Feb 23, 2013)

Get wake lock detector from market.
It will show you which apps are constantly running in the background and draining your battery.

Rooting can really enhance your battery if you decide to use custom kernels. You can under volt and under clock your processor to save even more juice... Programs like Juice defender don't really do much and at times ever further drain your battery by constantly turning off and on things...

Go with Wakelock Detector for now and see if pin points anything 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bornx (Oct 16, 2012)

Yeah, Juice Defender and task killers are a waste of system resources on Jelly Bean. They do more harm than good.

Rooting voids warranty with Verizon.

Sent from my SCH-R530 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

The Nexus 7 has a 4325 mAh battery where as the GS3 is ony 2100 mAh...not quite something you can compare.

I'd find out what's using your battery/keeping it awake first. Better Battery Stats is good for that. Do you have location history enabled? That will drain your battery since it constantly checks where you are and syncs it to Google.

A custom kernel will help, but not much if you have apps and settings that are draining the battery.


----------



## fac7orx (May 24, 2012)

Thanks for all of the suggestions guys. I will delete juice defender and stop using my task killer program. I will also check out Wakelock Detector. I looked at Better Battery Stats, but doesn't the android phone already list that stuff under the battery option? The default android battery option said my screen was using 22% and everything else was like 12%. Is there a free alternative to better battery stats?

I also purchased the extended warrenty from verizon, so I really don't want to void that. So, it looks like the new battery is my last option.

@Detonation, Yeah, I noticed that, which is why I am considering the battery upgrade to 4200mah. So, my last question is:

Will replacing the battery void my warrenty? It doesn't seem like it would, but I'd rather be more safe than sorry before I go ahead and purchase the new battery.


----------



## SlimSnoopOS (Jan 19, 2012)

fac7orx said:


> Thanks for all of the suggestions guys. I will delete juice defender and stop using my task killer program. I will also check out Wakelock Detector. I looked at Better Battery Stats, but doesn't the android phone already list that stuff under the battery option? The default android battery option said my screen was using 22% and everything else was like 12%. Is there a free alternative to better battery stats?


Better Battery Stats is way more thorough and detailed.



> I also purchased the extended warrenty from verizon, so I really don't want to void that. So, it looks like the new battery is my last option.
> 
> @Detonation, Yeah, I noticed that, which is why I am considering the battery upgrade to 4200mah. So, my last question is:
> 
> Will replacing the battery void my warrenty? It doesn't seem like it would, but I'd rather be more safe than sorry before I go ahead and purchase the new battery.


Everyone has voided their warranty that is flashing roms but if you want to stay stock then by all means there's nobody pushing you. No, replacing the battery does not void your warranty just make sure to keep it if you intend to do a warranty claim in the future. The GSIII has a user replaceable battery so your warranty is fine unless damage done to the phone can be attributed to the higher capacity battery somehow.


----------

